# Professional or self training?



## RangerFranklin (Sep 5, 2010)

This is our first puppy so we were thinking that to get us started on the right track, we would enroll 9 week old Franklin in a basic puppy training course here -

Belleville collar training, Granite City collar dog training, Alton hunting dog training

Is professional training a good idea for someone who has no experience with puppy training? Are there any disadvantages to professional training?


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

You will be self training anyway for the better part of the dogs life. Its a good idea to compliment that with classes and professional help. It will definitley give you great tips and let you take the training to the next level. IMO, stay away from the In-Kennel Training. You should be involved in all training. Professional training should teach the handler as well as the dog. 

There could be disadvanteges to professional training if the trainer trains in a way that you are not comfortable. Maybe you could ask to sit in on one of his sessions to see what he is about.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Since this is your first puppy, I would definitely take a puppy class and at least the first level of obedience. Gsds can be challenging for the experienced owner let alone a first time owner. Looks like the trainer you're considering has a lot of experience, I just have to put a few things in the back of your mind- a trainer should teach you how to train your own dog and if the trainer does anything to your dog that makes you uncomfortable like hitting, correcting harshly, yelling, punishing or anything that is not respectful of you and your dog ask for your money back and go elsewhere. It should be positive and fun! Looks like that place is. Good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Stosh said:


> Since this is your first puppy, I would definitely take a puppy class and at least the first level of obedience. Gsds can be challenging for the experienced owner let alone a first time owner. Looks like the trainer you're considering has a lot of experience, I just have to put a few things in the back of your mind- a trainer should teach you how to train your own dog and if the trainer does anything to your dog that makes you uncomfortable like hitting, correcting harshly, yelling, punishing or anything that is not respectful of you and your dog ask for your money back and go elsewhere. It should be positive and fun! Looks like that place is. Good luck and enjoy!!


I completely with Stosh. You can learn a lot with books, but seeing it in person is a huge help, plus the trainer can show you what you are doing wrong, and point out your dog's body language signs that you might be missing.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

My first dog was an ACD ( Blue Heeler ). I was 26 and I had alot of time with her when she was a pup because I broke my leg soon after I got her . I still remember all those days in the park with me sitting on my arse, crutches splayed out and close quarter training her on a long leash but I really had no idea and at that time the internet did not exist so there was no google and no forums for help. I just did what I thought was right at the time and I was lucky I was given am amazing puppy. Dexter was one of those rare dogs that picked everything up very quickly. If I had known back then about clicker training and had been able to google......wow ! I never thought about taking him to puppy school ( always seemed kind of silly to me - more for people who had no idea or were not confident ).

When Dexter was on his last legs I went out and bought an incredibly expensive purebred chocolate and tan Australian Kelpie. These dogs are_* SUPER *_high intelligence and maintenance. They need to work and train all day. I was working long hours on an oyster lease at the time and although Scout picked up everything I taught her first go - including basic cattle mustering - ( internet was now available but i figured....done it once.....do it again !! ) I could not take her to work and her boredom led to barking issues and i had to buy an electric collar or face losing her .She also started escaping by jumping the fence and I became....er..... good friends with the ranger . i would build a higher fence. She would jump it. Luckily, my parents loved that dog too and they were happy to have her out on the farm where ( at 6 years old ) she stills lives happily to this day with no issues at all.She just needed daily company.

Now I have my GSD KArma. BIG thanks to this forum and some other resources that led me to clicker training and a whole bunch of new tips in addition to what I already know , my dog is progressing incredibly HOWEVER if there was a training school here in Phnom Penh I would go for it. A) You owe it to yourself and your dog to have the best understanding of each other possible B) You get to meet other GSD owners and that can only be a good thing right ? C) For me personally, there is not much to do here for recreation. I take kick boxing lessons but other than that......my dog is now my sole outlet for fun and I think school wold be just that ....FUN !

I say go for it. 


I mean....I could have just said GO FOR IT in one sentence and be done with without the rant it but i just had a HUGE Gloria Jean's Latte and I am buzzing !


KK


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

If you live in the Belleville, I would recommend the Belle-City Kennel Club for training.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

since you have no experience in training
definitely go professional. attend puppy classes
and then OB. i like private lessons in the begining.
once i gain some control and my dog learns some things
i attend group classes.

you're going to have so much fun training
and socializing your dog.


----------



## RangerFranklin (Sep 5, 2010)

Andaka said:


> If you live in the Belleville, I would recommend the Belle-City Kennel Club for training.


Thanks for the suggestion! I will have to think about it, as I live in Edwardsville but work in Belleville, meaning that I would have to drive from E'ville to B'ville for work, drive back to E'ville, pick up puppy, drive back to B'ville, then drive back home, haha. That would add up to over two hours of driving a day, haha!  It also doesn't look like they'll have any more open classes until next year. I still appreciate letting me know about it though!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Then I would recommend Kim's Dog Sports in Caseyville.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

When we got our first purebred gsd, we hired a trainer to come to the house and do obedience training. It was expensive, but I learned a lot. I'll be training our new girl myself with the knowledge I learned from the trainer.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

My boyfriend thinks if we socialize our pup a lot by taking it to classes and such that our dog wont be protective, but just friendly to everyone. I trained my husky/shep all by my self and he is smart as a whip. I have no doubt that I can train him, I just wanted to do it for socialize and for me to learn. I think we will still do a few sessions. It is really good time to bond to.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Training WITH our pup/dog is the best in my opinion! I go to the best trainers and classes I can afford for as long as I can with my pups!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

A group training class is the best thing in the world for you and the dog. It gets the dog used to being in new places, around strangers, and other dogs. It teaches you or reteaches you methods you forgot or one's you hadn't thought of


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

frillint1 said:


> My boyfriend thinks if we socialize our pup a lot by taking it to classes and such that our dog wont be protective, but just friendly to everyone.


Well, he is wrong. A well socialized puppy will be easier to live with. If you don't socilaize a lot, the pup may become a fearful dog that barks at everything. That is not protective.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thats what I am telling him.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

frillint1 said:


> Thats what I am telling him.


Show him these:

Schutzhund-Training.com - Puppy Tips

Understanding Puppy

Von Falconer K-9 Training - Articles / Puppiest 1st Night to 1st Year

They ALL stress how vital socialization is and for GSD's!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Those sites are really helpful!


----------

